# Who Here Keeps Roaches as Pets?



## Eden Exotics (Mar 30, 2015)

What species do you have?

Here's mine:
Giant Cave Roaches
Flat-hornes Hissers
Wide-horned Hissers
Peppered Roaches
Shield-spot Roaches
Death's Head

I'm getting some others later this week. I lobe cockroaches. They're really underrated.


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Mar 30, 2015)

my roaches are 
A. tesselata
G. portentosa 
L. subsincta
L. verrucosa
eublaberus species ivory
B. Canifer
blaberus colosseus
Elliptorhina javanica
B. Dubia
Nauphoeta cinerea

I agree that roaches are underrated.  My colonies are varrying sizes.  Some producing well others just started reproducing nymphs and still others are just molting mature.


----------



## truecreature (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm planning on getting several species later this summer but haven't narrowed down exactly which yet, there's so many interesting ones to choose from


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's my group:

XX.XX.XX B. dubia
0.0.8 Archimandrita tesselata
3.2.XX Gyna lurida
0.0.12 Gyna caffrorum
X.XX.XX Photaelia pallida
0.0.15 Eublaberus distanti
0.0.XX Blaberus discoidalis
2.3.1 Gromphadorhina oblongata
1.1.0 Aeluropoda insignis
0.0.10 Therea petiveriana
0.0.6 Therea olegrandjeani
0.0.XX Eurycotis floridana
0.0.XX Oxyhaloa duesta
0.0.12 Pseudomops septentrionalis


----------



## Lucanus95 (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to unleash my list. Muahahaha
Aeluropoda insignis
Arenivaga cf. genitalis
Arenivaga floridensis
Arenivaga tonkawa
Blaberidae sp. Kenya
Blaberus atropos "FL"
Blaberus craniifer
Blaberus discoidalis
Blaberus fusca
Blaberus giganteus
Blaberus sp. "Venezuela"
Blaptica dubia
Blattella asahinai
Blattella germanica
Blattella vaga 
Cariblatta lutea lutea
Cariblatta lutea minima
Corydidarum pigmaea
Cryptocercus darwini
Deropeltis paulinoi
Dorylaea orini
Elliptorhina laevigata
Elliptorhina javanica
Epilampra maya
Eublaberus sp. "ivory"
Eurycotis decipiens
Eurycotis floridana 
Eurycotis lixa
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Gromphadorhina oblogonota 
Gromphadorhina oblongonota X Princisia vanwarebackei
Gyna bisannulata
Gyna caffrorum
Gyna capucina
Gyna centurio
Gyna lurida
Ischnoptera bilunata
Ischnoptera deropeltiformis
Latiblattella cf. rehni 
Lucihormetica subsincta
Lucihormetica verrucosa
Nauphoeta cinerea
Neoblattella detersa
Opisthoplatia orientalis
Panchlora nivea 
Paranauphoeta discoidalis
Parcoblatta americana
Parcoblatta bolliana
Parcoblatta caudelli
Parcoblatta cf. desertae
Parcoblatta divisa
Parcoblatta fulvescens
Parcoblatta lata
Parcoblatta pennsylvanica
Parcoblatta uhleriana
Parcoblatta virginica
Parcoblatta zebra
Periplaneta americana
Periplaneta australasiae
Periplaneta brunnea
Periplaneta fuliginosa
Polyphaga aegyptiaca
Polyphaga saussurei
Pseudomops septentrionalis
Pycnoscelus nigra
Pycnoscelus surinamensis
Rhabdoblatta formosana
Rhyparobia cf. capelloi
Rhyparobia maderae
Schultesia lampyridiformis
Simandoa conserfariam
Supella longipalpa
Symploce macroptera
Symploce pallens
Therea regularis
Therea olegrandjeani
Unidentified malaysian roaches

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Eden Exotics (Mar 30, 2015)

WOAH! That is impressive!

So the ones I'm getting later this week are G. cafforum,  L. verrucosa, and Eublaberus "ivory". Can anyone tell me what the care and breeding is like for the cafforum and verrucosa?

Also, people should post photos of their enclosures/colonies 

---------- Post added 03-30-2015 at 03:49 PM ----------




raisinjelly said:


> I'm planning on getting several species later this summer but haven't narrowed down exactly which yet, there's so many interesting ones to choose from


A. tessalata are my favorite so far. They are very pretty, and not too skittish. They need pretty high humidity though, and reproduce a bit slower than most...


----------



## cyborg (Mar 30, 2015)

I only wish I could get some big roaches D:
Where can I get some?


----------



## Eden Exotics (Mar 30, 2015)

cyborg said:


> I only wish I could get some big roaches D:
> Where can I get some?


Well this is the best place. This guy is like the foremost expert on cockroaches 
http://www.roachcrossing.com/

Also just other hobbyists. I'm not selling any right now, but I will in the future. I'll post them on this board as well as this one: http://www.roachforum.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

crypticmonk said:


> What species do you have?
> 
> Here's mine:
> Giant Cave Roaches
> ...


I have some death's head, Roach Crossing was like "oh they make great pets, handleable and active" I may as well have pet dirt haha. They're pretty cool still though.
I live about 15 minutes away from Kyle so I don't have to pay any shipping when i buy from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draketeeth (Mar 30, 2015)

I've got _Gromphadorhina portentosa_. Have always been a big fan of these hissers, as this was my first pet and no one had anything like it when I was a kid. I've very fond memories of him, and was sad for a good long time at being unable to locate a replacement when he passed away..

Would like to maybe someday acquire _Elliptorhina javanica_ because those stripes are just awesome, or _Gromphadorhina grandidieri_ because I like the dramatic coloration without getting too striped.

My most recent hisser purchase was a male _G. portentosa_ from PetCo. The lady at the register wanted to know what I would be feeding him to, and she seemed rather freaked that I was planning on keeping it as a pet.


----------



## Eden Exotics (Mar 31, 2015)

Draketeeth said:


> I've got _Gromphadorhina portentosa_. Have always been a big fan of these hissers, as this was my first pet and no one had anything like it when I was a kid. I've very fond memories of him, and was sad for a good long time at being unable to locate a replacement when he passed away..
> 
> Would like to maybe someday acquire _Elliptorhina javanica_ because those stripes are just awesome, or _Gromphadorhina grandidieri_ because I like the dramatic coloration without getting too striped.
> 
> My most recent hisser purchase was a male _G. portentosa_ from PetCo. The lady at the register wanted to know what I would be feeding him to, and she seemed rather freaked that I was planning on keeping it as a pet.


I'm actually not a fan of portentosa at all. They were my first roach, but I like the Wide-horned and Flat-horned hissers a lot more.


----------



## skar (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm keeping a small communal with millipedes, driscoid, sow bugs, and question mark Roach. And a beetle or two.
Kind neat.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been wanting to pick up some Simandoa Conserfariam but $8 a nymph seems kinda expensive for me (unemplyed)


----------



## Eden Exotics (Mar 31, 2015)

TheInv4sion said:


> I've been wanting to pick up some Simandoa Conserfariam but $8 a nymph seems kinda expensive for me (unemplyed)


Yeah but come on, they're extinct in the wild! I mean considering that people will pay $200+ for a tarantula, $8 isn't that bad


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 2, 2015)

cyborg said:


> I only wish I could get some big roaches D:
> Where can I get some?


You can get some in your back yard. That's just about it, since all non-native species are illegal in Canada.


----------



## Tenodera (Apr 2, 2015)

I started on exotics with one male hisser a college professor gave me when I was around 10. Named him Jabber... he was fond of using those spiky legs. Right now, in addition to caring for the roaches at the Iowa State Insect Zoo, I have a starting colony of Blaberus fusca and three nicely-colored hissers in my apartment who tend to eat dinner with me! 
Roachforum is an outstanding place I'm sure many of you are familiar with, it's got a good deal of overlap with AB.


----------



## RomanBuck (Apr 3, 2015)

I have:
Blaberus discoidalis "Banana Bay"
Blaberus giganteus
Blaberus peruvianus
Blaberus fusca
A. tesselata
Blaptica dubia
Blatta lateralis
Periplaneta americana
Periplaneta australasiae
Periplaneta brunnea
Blatta orientalis
African Bullets
Little Kenyans
Nauphoeta cinerea
Polyphaga sauserrei
Therea olegrandjeani
Gyna caffrorum
Gyna bisannulata
Parcoblatta divisa
Supella longipalpa
Blattella germanica
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Panchlora nivea
Eublaberus posticus
I will have:

Aeluropoda insignis
Blaberus craniifer
Blaberus discoidalis
Elliptorhina javanica
Eublaberus sp. “Ivory” 
Eurycotis decipiens 
Eurycotis floridana
Gromphadorhina grandidieri
G. grandidieri "Black"
Gromphadorhina oblongata
Gyna lurida
Hemiblabera tenebricosa
Lucihormetica subcincta
Therea petiveriana
Pycnoscelus surinamensis
Pycnoscelus striatus
Firefly Cockroaches
Roly-Poly roaches 
Shadow roaches
Strawberry roaches


----------



## Eden Exotics (Apr 9, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> You can get some in your back yard. That's just about it, since all non-native species are illegal in Canada.


WHAT?! What is wrong with those people?!

Yeah Roachforum is great, but there aren't enough people on there


----------

